# Help to buy a UPS immediately



## kasshav (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey guys.. 
I need to purchase a UPS immediately( within this coming week). Please suggest how much VA to look for best results. Currently I have a numeric digital EX-C 600VA ups which is now on its way to retirement as it is about 3 years old and is not giving me any backup. Planning to use it from local market (Chandigarh) or via online. Please also suggest any good sites with reasonable prices from where I can order it online.
Thanks in advance


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2012)

Whats your PC config and budget?


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Jul 29, 2012)

kasshav said:


> Hey guys..
> I need to purchase a UPS immediately( within this coming week). Please suggest how much VA to look for best results. Currently I have a numeric digital EX-C 600VA ups which is now on its way to retirement as it is about 3 years old and is not giving me any backup. Planning to use it from local market (Chandigarh) or via online. Please also suggest any good sites with reasonable prices from where I can order it online.
> Thanks in advance



Change the battery in your numeric ups buddy. Will you throw your car when you have to change the Tyre??


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 29, 2012)

Dhirajthefreak said:


> Change the battery in your numeric ups buddy. Will you throw your car when you have to change the Tyre??



Not the same scenario, better to go for a new unit...


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Jul 29, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Not the same scenario, better to go for a new unit...



Buying new unit totally depends upon his config. If the config is same changing battery is the best choice imo.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 29, 2012)

Dhirajthefreak said:


> Buying new unit totally depends upon his config. If the config is same changing battery is the best choice imo.



Not advised unless the battery has atleast 1 year warranty & costs around 600 bucks..


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Jul 29, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Not advised unless the battery has atleast 1 year warranty & costs around 600 bucks..



An exide battery comes with 1 year battery..


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 30, 2012)

What about the price?


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Jul 30, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> what about the price?



600-700 inr


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 30, 2012)

And one can buy a Zebronics or Intex 600VA UPS for 1.2k with 2yr parts warranty and 1yr on battery. So, why not spend 500buck more and get a new one.


----------

